# Quelle App pour du slow motion sur iPad 2 ou iPad mini ?



## DG33 (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Quelle App (gratuite) me conseillez-vous pour filmer quelques secondes d'exploits sportifs en slow motion sur iPad 2 ou iPad mini, sous iOS 8 ?
Sur une compétition je dois assister un juge en filmant si un skater (slalom vitesse à roller) mord ou non le premier plot d'un slalom. Le ralenti permet de voir s'il est bien sur un seul pied lorsqu'il entame le slalom.
Pour info :
http://www.kompakombo.com/les-actua...et/record-du-monde-de-speed-slalom-yohan-fort
(évidemment on ne filmera pas de face mais de côté, 2 vidéastes pour le premier plot, deux autres pour le dernier plot)

Habituellement je le fais sur mon iPhone 5s, mais là je ne l'aurai pas à disposition.
Filmer l'action, recaler l'image au premier plot, la montrer au juge, effacer, et être prêt à filmer le suivant, le tout en quelques secondes.
Il faut donc que l'interface soit simple, rapide, facile.

Merci pour vos suggestions.


----------

